# Mettre des icones/applications directement sur le bureau



## milobil (12 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientot acheter un Macbook Pro et étant très habitué à Windows depuis ma tendre enfance , je voudrais savoir s'il serait possible de mettre des icones/applications directement sur le bureau un peu comme sur Windows.

Comme ça je peux directement lancer le programme sans passer par des dossiers ou le finder. J'ai vu qu'il était possible d'affichier son disque dur sur le bureau mais moi je voudrais afficher d'autre choses comme Google Chrome ou autre tool autre part que sur le dock.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Bien sûr, en mettant un raccourci.
Ce qui est une fausse bonne idée : il faut en effet éviter d'utiliser le bureau comme dépotoir ou lanceur. Le Dock ets mieux pour cela ! Quitte à se créer un dossier avec quelques raccourcis d'applications de dans.


Vu que tu as l'air débutant, quelques liens d'intérêt :


débuter sur Mac
os X facile
Rhinos Mac


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Juillet 2013)

et avec le launchpad tu as tes applications sous là main sans passer par le finder. Moi je ne l'utilise pas car pas habitué au launchpad... mais toi qui débutes.

Moi je suis un accro du dock, j'y glisse mes applis et je les aient toujours sous la main... et mon bureau reste libre pour travailler.

Moi je crois que notre ami futur switcher ne connait pas le dock  

A lire absolument http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/dock.html


----------



## milobil (12 Juillet 2013)

Merci de vos réponses et le site est vraiment pas mal sinon j'ai vu qu'il y avait possiblité de créér des Alias ?

Une idée de ce que c'est ?


----------



## edd72 (12 Juillet 2013)

milobil a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses et le site est vraiment pas mal sinon j'ai vu qu'il y avait possiblité de créér des Alias ?
> 
> Une idée de ce que c'est ?



C'est ce que Sly54 appelle ici un raccourci (pour rester dans la terminologie Windows).
http://www.youtips.com/fr/mac/alias/


----------



## milobil (12 Juillet 2013)

Merci bien et sinno glisser l'application originale sur le bureau c'est impossible ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Juillet 2013)

mauvaise idée...  glisser l'appli sur le bureau risque de poser des problèmes...

Je pense que tu devrais attendre et tu verras quand tu auras le mac tu aviseras

Et autre chose tu vas passer sur un nouvel OS, il va te falloir t'y faire ... Mac os X n'est pas windows... ( et moi je dis tant mieux) 

....  si tu veux tout faire comme sous windows fallait y rester


----------



## milobil (12 Juillet 2013)

T'inquite j'ai aussi prévu de booter sur Windows comme ça j'exploiterai les 2 OS


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juillet 2013)

milobil a dit:


> Merci bien et sinno glisser l'application originale sur le bureau c'est impossible ?


Faut pas !

A la fois pour :

ne pas surcharger le bureau,
mais également parce que certaines mises à jour automatiques peuvent ne plus se faire.
Enfin, mettre l'application sur ton bureau empêchera les utilisateurs des autres sessions de l'utiliser !!


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------




milobil a dit:


> T'inquite j'ai aussi prévu de booter sur Windows comme ça j'exploiterai les 2 OS


Quelle horreur !


----------



## milobil (12 Juillet 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Faut pas !
> 
> A la fois pour :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces informations.



Sly54 a dit:


> Quelle horreur !



Oh lala, Windows n'est pas si pourri que ça quand même


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2013)

je confirme ce qui a été dit

il y a plusieurs fils là dessus

eviter la surcharge bureau
un exemple d'erreur de nioube
chargement sur le bureau de par exemple 200 photos
et là ...ca rame
( alors que charger ces 200 photos ailleurs que le bureau , par exemple section...images , ca roule)

les applis si tu veux etre tranquille tu les laisses...dans Applications, ca t'évitera des déboires


----------



## milobil (12 Juillet 2013)

Oui c'est ce que je pense je vais mettre des raccourcis ça sera plus simple.


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Juillet 2013)

Pourquoi mettre des raccourcis alors que le dock est justement "un raccourci" vers tes applications ???? franchement je ne comprends pas là :mouais:

Ce qu je pense c'est que tu achètes un mac pour la frime  Enfin chacun fait ce qu'il veut...


----------



## milobil (13 Juillet 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Pourquoi mettre des raccourcis alors que le dock est justement "un raccourci" vers tes applications ???? franchement je ne comprends pas là :mouais:
> 
> Ce qu je pense c'est que tu achètes un mac pour la frime  Enfin chacun fait ce qu'il veut...



Mais justement si j'ai beaucoup d'applications, y'aura pas assez de place sur le dock même si je l'étire.

Et oui j'achète un mac pour le design mais aussi pour plus de performances niveau composants (et un peu pour la frime oui  , mais qui ne frime pas avec un mac  ).


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2013)

euh je pense que si tu peux l'étirer et reduire sa taille. et il y a le launchpad


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2013)

va falloir que tu explores un peu plus  les manieres OSX et les nombreuses possibilités  d'acceder à ce qu'on veut
t'en as plein
par exemple alias ( et dans divers endroits) ou même les PILES dans le dock
series de dossiers qui contiennent des acces de ce que tu veux 
expliqué dans l'aide mac
ou même le fiichier par defaut dans téléchargement " A propos de pile téléchargementts"

iens divers avec tutos videos ou textes ou mix
(il y a aussi les FAQ des sous sections de forum)
Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://www.siteduzero.com/informatiq...-mountain-lion

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
les bases
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbasics/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?v...R&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?v...R&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
tutos Apple videos  des bases (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/


*très bon site sur OS X*
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos plus anciens ( pas recontrolé recemment)
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2013)

milobil a dit:


> Mais justement si j'ai beaucoup d'applications, y'aura pas assez de place sur le dock même si je l'étire.


La réponse est dans le post #2 :


Sly54 a dit:


> Le Dock ets mieux pour cela ! Quitte à se créer un dossier avec quelques raccourcis d'applications dedans.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> La réponse est dans le post #2 :



exactement
( j'en ai remis une couche : les piles, plus le pavé de liens)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2013)

milobil a dit:


> Mais justement si j'ai beaucoup d'applications, y'aura pas assez de place sur le dock même si je l'étire.



Tu peux aller voir ici (c'est pas loin, c'est un peu plus bas dans le même sous-forum '_customisation_') la combinaison possible «Butler» x «Bartender» , qui te permet d'avoir une barre escamotable, juste en dessous de la barre de _menulets_ et d'_applets_ supérieure du Finder, où tu peux stocker près d'une cinquantaine d'icônes d'applications qui se lancent sur simple clic. On pourrait appeler ça un 'contre-dock', si on veut. Solution malheureusement payante. Personnellement, j'en fais bon usage.

Sans compter que les Mac-Users classiques ont l'habitude, à l'extrême droite de l'espace Bureau du Finder, d'aligner à la verticale, sous l'icône du disque Makintosh HD, les alias d'applications, voire de dossiers, absolument incontournables (logiciel de mail, navigateur etc.). À l'arrivée, ça en fait des outils sans que rien n'encombre le Bureau.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Sans compter que les Mac-Users classiques ont l'habitude, à l'extrême droite de l'espace Bureau du Finder, d'aligner à la verticale, sous l'icône du disque Makintosh HD, les alias d'applications, voire de dossiers, absolument incontournables (logiciel de mail, navigateur etc.). À l'arrivée, ça en fait des outils sans que rien n'encombre le Bureau.


tu parles des alias placés  dans la colonne laterale du finder?
( pour un utilisateur, c'est pas à drioite,  elle est à ...gauche de la fenêtre finder)

et on peut aussi mentionner ... les accès placés dans le cadre du finder
(par glisser deposer)

etc etc


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu parles des alias placés  dans la colonne laterale du finder?
> ( pour un utilisateur, c'est pas à droite,  elle est à ...gauche de la fenêtre finder)



Salut *Pascalou* 

Je n'évoquais pas la barre latérale d'une 'fenêtre-Finder', où règne le 'tout-à-gauche' comme tu dis ; mais la partie dextre de l'espace du Bureau (de l'écran, si tu préfères). Depuis Mac OS 9, j'y ai toujours aligné à la verticale, presque à toucher le bord droit, les alias de mes applications favorites.


----------



## fau6il (13 Juillet 2013)

milobil a dit:


> mais qui ne frime pas avec un mac  .



_Allegation purement gratuite! _


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Pascalou*
> 
> Je n'évoquais pas la barre latérale d'une 'fenêtre-Finder', où règne le 'tout-à-gauche' comme tu dis ; mais la partie dextre de l'espace du Bureau (de l'écran, si tu préfères). Depuis Mac OS 9, j'y ai toujours aligné à la verticale, presque à toucher le bord droit, les alias de mes applications favorites.


Ah ok ; des alias standard sur le bureau

pour les nioubes :: gaffe à pas abuser en nombre, ca peut faire ramer
( voir en bas l'exemple classique de bourde nioube des photos sur bureau ou via la recherche les fils sur galères subséquentes)

--
ps combien de pots un  estaminet  que macg affectionna en des temps lointains t'a offerts pour faire sa pub clandestine?


----------



## milobil (13 Juillet 2013)

Ok merci de votre aide.


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2013)

D'un point de vue personnel, car on se trouve quand même dans le forum Customisation, j'essaye de garder mon _Dock_ "vide", ainsi que le bureau (mais là, c'est un vrai foutoir en ce moment) et la barre de menu...
Ya juste _Finder_, _iCal_ (allez savoir pourquoi), _Adium_, _Téléchargements_ et _Corbeille_ dans mon dock...
Je veux que ça « respire »...

Je n'aime pas _LaunchPad_, mais j'affectionne énormément _Alfred_, qui me permet d'un raccourci clavier (j'ai mis alt+espace) de lancer mes applications. J'lui laisse chercher les apps, les contacts et p'têt d'autres broutilles virant cela de _Spotlight_ qui ne me sert plus qu'à chercher des fichiers...
D'ailleurs, j'pense même à lui rajouter un scrip « _Work_ » pour qu'il ouvre ma « session de travail », avec _XCode_, _Safari_ sur _StackOverFlow_ et _Skype_...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2013)

il y a plein de choix 
perso c'est QS ( quicksilver)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Butler pour moi.


----------

